
Dockworkers battle plan to bring driverless trucks to the Port of Los Angeles - prostoalex
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ports-automation-labor-20190321-story.html#nws=mcnewsletter
======
mdorazio
It's important to note that there was an agreement in place (and renewed in
2015) to allow the ports to automate aspects of cargo handling. This protest
is in response to construction of additional automation-enabling equipment and
is evidence that the dock workers realize their high-pay jobs are really at
stake here. On one hand, they are absolutely fighting progress, on the other
hand this is evidence of what's in store for the autonomous vehicle industry
in general over the next decade.

~~~
wahern
I don't know the specifics but there's a difference between fighting progress
and minimizing dislocation. The book The Box explains how West Coast unions
managed containerization much better than the East Coast unions. Relatively
speaking containerization was a much greater leap in automation than
driverless trucks will be.

------
LinuxBender
In the mean time, just have an office near each port that contains short-range
drivers that can hop into the driverless trucks for the last couple miles.

